# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Classic Suite v2.9.0.0 released for v1 and v2 boxes. Merry Christmas!!!

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Classic Suite v2.9.0.0 released. Merry Christmas!!!  Warm Winter Update is Ready. New hot functions unlocked )
We added more than 100 new phones from last updates. 
More hot news soon, Merry XMAS friends.   Added:
- Live Pinout Status Detect (Live Pinout Status Detect for GEN2 Box -  this function will help you to find which pins have not connected via  socket., just check)
- Full Support of GEN1 and GEN2 boxes
- Support of MultiBox Configurations  New boxes GEN1 and GEN2 firmwares released.
-  Firmware 1.62  for GEN1 boxes
-  Firmware 2.21  for GEN2 boxes.  Fixed:
-  UART VCP Port Open Error ( Flashtool etc)
-  Long delay in Smart Cards Detection
-  Bug with long connect delay on G1 boxes
- UI and fixed lot of bugs.  Improved:
-  Box detection speed.
-  SPI Procedures.
- Voltage setup accuracy.
- Improved Internal CryptoEngine Speed.   New phones and Pinouts added to supported:  - ASUS T00G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ALCATEL OT-7048X (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ALCATEL OT-8008D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ME181C (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS Z010DA (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ZE551ML (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- COOLPAD 8732L (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 326G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 516 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 526G (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 616H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE A9U (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE E9X 0PL3120 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE M7 P07310 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE M9 0PJA100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE SV V520E PL80130 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ALE-L21 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI HONOR 6 H60-LXX (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI HONOR 8 LITE PRA-TL10 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI MEDIAPAD 10 FHD S10-101U (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI TIT-U02	 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO IDEATAB 2 A7-10F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO LEMON 3 K32C36 VIBE K5PLUS 6020 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO S6000 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO TB3-710L (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO YOGA TABLET 2 1050L (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG AS330 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D410HN (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H736 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K120K (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K220DS (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K330 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K410 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K430 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K430DS (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG L24 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG LS450 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG LS675 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG LS740 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG LS777 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG M200N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG M250N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG M400DY (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG M700 Q6 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG TP450 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG US215 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG US550 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG V500 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG V520 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG VS410PP (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG VS425LPP (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG VS880PP (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MICROSOFT NOKIA RM-1090 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1025 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1030 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1034 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1078 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1640 MOTO G4 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA LUMIA 930 RM-1045 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO A33W (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO R1201 ver8Gb (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PRESTIGIO PMT3277 3G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PRESTIGIO PSP5502 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PRESTIGIO PSP5507 DUO (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-P6800 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-S6312 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SC-04F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SCH-I605 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SGH-I317 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SHV-E270S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A310F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A710F DS (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G386W (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G532G (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G570F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G600FY (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G750A (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G800F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J100M (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J100VPP (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J106H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J111M (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J120A (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J120H (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J3110 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J320AZ (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J320M (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J321AZ (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-N750S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-N900J (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-P555 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-P605 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T285 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T285YD (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T331 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T377P (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-T567V (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A870 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A910 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY C6903 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY D2203 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 3 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE BLADE 3 PRO (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE BLADE AF3 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE BLADE L3 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE GEEK 2 LTE BLADE VEC 4G MSM8926 (ISP eMMC Pinout)*  *P.S. Still thinking about buying fastest emmc box in gsm world?*

----------

